# How Many & What Kind Fish Do I Have



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

OK.. before you guys can even start the flame, I had no choice but to help out a bud by keeping these fish in my tank for him, whilce he got new fish. Its been 3 days and no injuries or masacre..... YET.

See how many you can spot and their names.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

lol thats alot of diferent kinds of fish, I see a some oscars,eel,knife,africian cichlids,pleco,peacock bass,dat and of coarse some arrows.


----------



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

2 silver aro 2 jardine 1 parrot 3 regular oscar 1 albino 1 danto a peacock 2 clownkinfe maybe 2 catfish dang forgot the name of two fish pleco in the cave that might be an eel


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

mr.PIMP4969 said:


> 2 silver aro 2 jardine 1 parrot 3 regular oscar 1 albino 1 danto a peacock 2 clownkinfe maybe 2 catfish dang forgot the name of two fish pleco in the cave that might be an eel
> [snapback]1180169[/snapback]​


only 1 clown and 1 royal knife







and i see a datnoid in there also, awsome fish!


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

in the last pic i see a jag.


----------



## C.D. (Jan 31, 2005)

there is definately and arro in there.. . .


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

i see a dovii,manny,albino oscar,tiger oscars,dat,two silver aro,two jardinis,peacock bass,roayl knife,clown knife,parrot fish,polleni,fire eel,jade goby..umm..thats all i see...i must admit your tank look sweet..straight japanese style..


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

i think i see you fire eel's head poking out behind the rock. i think every thing has been coverd. Whers the dovii i dont see him. i see a jag though.


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

3 or 4 arows?


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

I see...from the reflection on the tank...you took that picture in the nude.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

eek


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

> See how many you can spot


i see 17 all together


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Peacock Bass,
Oscar, 
Royal Clown Knife,
Bloody Parrot,
Jaguar Cichlid,
Jardini Arowana,
Silver Arowana,
Clown Knife,
Fire Eel

And a pleco that was with your piranhas..
I see a couple others, just dont know the names of them.

About 20 or so fish.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Ok I think everyone got close, but not as close as thePACK, since most of the new ones came from him.









There are 
2 Silver Arows
2 Jardini
1 Royal 1 Clown KNife
2 Jaguar 
2 Golbys
2 Parrots
3 Oscars
1 Dat
1 Pleco
1 PBass
1 Polleni
2 Chak Chaka
1 Eel
1 Dovi
and some kinda Catfish

All size between 3-27"


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Damn dude, didnt you try to sell your 2' royal to make the tank look less croweded?


----------

